# Recommend a nice lotion from Victoria's secret or BABW ?



## luckycharms (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just want to ask everyone about your most favourite scent of body lotion from Victoria's secret and from Bath and Body works ? We don't have these shops here and I have never tried their products. All these time, I have been using The body shop,Loccitane and Lush so I want to try other brands as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I am searching online right now and it's hard just to read the descriptions. Can you pls. recommend a nice scent ? Thank you in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S.
I don't want  a smell that is like for an old woman..sorry..don't mean to be rude but i guess you know what i mean.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 30, 2009)

Warm Vanilla sugar is so comforting, thats one of my favourites. I also love Rain kisses leaves and they also have a orangy scent which is fantastic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 31, 2009)

I always liked Pear Glace from Victorias Secret. I have the Very Sexy perfume from VS and it is one of my favorites, they may have a lotion as well.

Bath and Body Works-Exotic Coconut is one of my favorites. Midnight Pomegranate, Sheer Freesia....


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

For VS, I absolutely love Lovespell and Sweet Temptation (I think its called that?). I know Lovespell is so overrated but its been a favorite of mines for years now.

For BABW, I really like Sweetpea. I have their Peony shower gel and also love the way it smells.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 31, 2009)

vs beauty rush body drink lotion's
coconut craze
candy baby
slice of heaven

they smell way yummy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they also have shimmer swirly versions too


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 31, 2009)

VS - I love Lovespell. Pear Glacee', sweet seduction & strawberry & champagne

BBW - Pearberry, Country Apple, Peach, Moonlight Path, Cucumber Melon, so many more 

I hate anything Vanilla....hate!! Did I mention I hate Vanilla....


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Passionate lotion from BABW? I just recently got it as part of an christmas gift. I like the way it smells from a distance but it can smell funky up close. Like If I applied it to my hands and put my hands up against my nose and sniffed it, it smells odd lol.

I know this isn't VS or BABW, but I LOVE Heiress by Paris Hilton's body lotion. It's so nice to apply right before going to bed and you can just smell it, I find it so relaxing and sweet.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 1, 2009)

I like VS Body by Victoria-The body Lotion
and BBW Country Apple & Midnight Pomegranate
and I'm with Tish...not into Vanilla
unless it's ice cream. yum!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't like the lotions from BABW - too watery. It's all about the body CREAMS for me. Vanilla Noir is nice ...Mmmm!

I always have to let how much I buy from there when I visit NY as the bottles are so heavy and they'll weigh down my suitcases! LOL


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 3, 2009)

i second VS body as it seems you are looking for something fresh and young. but i also love sweetpea from BBW


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 3, 2009)

You can't really go wrong with either lol...I have every VS and BABW lotions ever made!  (I am a total addict
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BABW: It sounds like you don't like floral scents (AKA: Old lady smells as my husband calls it lol).  If you like fresh and fruity flavors- the Mango Mandrian is AWESOME!  Pearberry has always been a fav of mine for years too. And Sweet Pea is a good one too.  Those 3 are also great for spring/summer because they are lighter, fresh scents.

VS: Strawberries & Champagne is great, Sweet Temptations is awesome!  My Desire is really good but I am not sure if they still make it.  One of the newer scents called Berry Kiss is really really yummy!  And of course LoveSpell is a classic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Amber romance smells different on everyone- some people don't like it at all and some love it.  So unless you have tried it on your skin, I would stay away from that.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

For lotions, Im currently using Japanses Cherry Blossom from Bath and Body Works. I also love Moonlight Path (soft powdery scent).


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love "Love Spell" it is the best!!! you must try it is  i don't know... its like M.A.C it is addicting!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE VS scents!

faves:
-berry kiss (i get many compliments on this when im out, they think its perfume or shower gel)
-sweet daydream (rasp/appleish)
-delicate petals (roseish)
-vanilla lace--amazing vanilla!

like mentioned above, amber romance must be an acquired taste--its one ive never even been able to buy--bleck musky.

B&BW-warm vanilla sugar is my fave from there
my 2nd fave scent is coconut lime verbena!
im going to try exotic coconut soon too!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 6, 2009)

i love VS PINK lotions. they make my skin feel amazing


----------



## sararose (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Warm Vanilla sugar is so comforting, thats one of my favourites._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_B&BW-warm vanilla sugar is my fave from there_

 
I have to agree with these two ladies and say Warm Vanilla Sugar from Bath & Body Works is one of my all time favs!  It's especially good around the winter time and holidays, as it leaves you with a familiar, warm-and-snuggly feeling!

For Victoria's Secret (I'm really surprised no one has mentioned this), their Dream Angels 'Heavenly' is the #1 fragrance in America, and it has been for some years now.  It comes in a few different lotions, but I'd say the most popular (and best for every day usage) would be the Angels Touch Lotion.

Also, check out Sexy Little Things 'Noir', it's what we're promoting in stores at the moment.  It's very "velvety", and really does have a very sexy smell and feel to it!


----------

